# [imprimante] /dev/usb/lp0 n'existe pas...[résolu]

## yesi

salut,

alors depuis le temps, je n'ai jamais testé mon imprimante sur gentoo pour diverses rasons... :Smile: 

j'ai suivi le guide de gentoo pour une install d'une imprimante Epson stylus C62, mais je n'ai pas encore réussi:

les packages cups et foomatic, coldplug and hotplug (default au démarrage)sont installés.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lsmod |grep usb
> 
> usblp                  13184  0 
> ...

 

"lsusb" ne donne rien.

 *Quote:*   

> dmesg |grep -i usb
> 
> ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)
> 
> USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

 

 *Quote:*   

> cat test.txt > /dev/usb/lp0
> 
> bash: /dev/usb/lp0: Permission non accordée

 

ce qui est normal sachant que /dev/usb/lp0 n'existe pas.

qu'en  pensez-vous? ai-je oublié qqch?

j'ai même redémarré mon igloo... :Smile: 

merci d'avance de votre aide.Last edited by yesi on Tue Oct 18, 2005 10:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

a priori tu n'aurais pas mis le support "USB Printer" dans ton noyau que ça m'étonnerait pas   :Wink: 

----------

## yesi

 *Quote:*   

> grep -i printer .config
> 
> # CONFIG_PRINTER is not set
> 
> CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

 

 :Smile: 

----------

## l.slysz

tu as mis le support usb printer en module ok, mais est il chargé ce module ?   :Twisted Evil: 

moi j'ai passé deux heures à me prendre la tete pour un truc similaire, j'avais pas branché le bon cable usb  :Laughing: 

----------

## yesi

salut,

 *l.slysz wrote:*   

> tu as mis le support usb printer en module ok, mais est il chargé ce module ?  
> 
> moi j'ai passé deux heures à me prendre la tete pour un truc similaire, j'avais pas branché le bon cable usb 

 

j'avaii mis au démarrage:

 *Quote:*   

> usbcore
> 
> usblp

 

en suivant le guide.

y'a-t-il d'autres modules à charger?

----------

## kwenspc

un ptit lsmod permettra de voir ce qui est chargé pui sinon la commande modprobe peut être utile pour charger les modules manquant.

mais je serais toi tout ce qui est usb je le mettrais en dur dans le noyau

----------

## yesi

salut kwenspc,

ce n'est pas un probleme de chargement de module en lui-même puisque j'avais déjà vérifié tout ceci au départ avant de poster ma question, voir le début du post

d'après le guide il y'a deux modules à charger en plus: usbcore et usblp (qui sont bien chargés).

en fait je suis en udev et devfs, j'utilise les deux puisque je n'ai pas réussi à passer totalement en udev ce qui m'embête un peu lorsque je veux installer mon imprimmant ou n'importe quoi en usb... :Sad: 

----------

## blasserre

et si on t'aidait à passer en udev ?  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## yesi

yo!

c'est tentant...car j'y ai pensé... :Smile: 

je vais d'abord réessayer une compil du noyal en total udev

et referai un autre fil...

to be continued...

----------

## yesi

épisode 1 : le retour

total udev marche maintenant.

mais /dev/usb n'existe pas

je vais voir comment on fait les règles pour udev....

----------

## yesi

je pense que mon "usb" ne marche vraiment pas.

toutes les options cochées dans le noyau avec coldplug and hotplug et un "lsusb" ne donne rien...

----------

## kwenspc

je suis en udev, j'ai mon usb qui marche nickel et je n'ai pas /dev/usb   :Wink: 

donc ça veut pas dire que ton usb déconne

voit ce que dis dmesg

----------

## yesi

# dmesg | grep usb -i

 *Quote:*   

> usbcore: registered new driver usbfs
> 
> usbcore: registered new driver hub
> 
> usbcore: registered new driver usblp
> ...

 

dmesg | grep hub *Quote:*   

> usbcore: registered new driver hub
> 
> 

 

dmesg | grep printer -i

 *Quote:*   

> drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

 

----------

## yesi

# dmesg | grep usb -i

 *Quote:*   

> usbcore: registered new driver usbfs
> 
> usbcore: registered new driver hub
> 
> usbcore: registered new driver usblp
> ...

 

dmesg | grep hub *Quote:*   

> usbcore: registered new driver hub
> 
> 

 

dmesg | grep printer -i

 *Quote:*   

> drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

 

grep -i printer /usr/src/linux/.config

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # CONFIG_PRINTER is not set
> 
> CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

 

----------

## lospericos_99

t'as pas des fois besoins d'un driver genre hpijs comme pour HP?

----------

## yesi

il faudrait peut-être qu'elle soit reconnue d'abord avant de la faire marcher,non?

----------

## Gaug

c'est quoi ton modèle de carte-mère juste pour ètre sur que tu as mis les bon drivers usb dans le kernel.

----------

## yesi

salut,

cat /proc/pci 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PCI devices found:
> 
>   Bus  0, device   0, function  0:
> ...

 

----------

## Gaug

C'est bien se que je pensais tu as les mauvais driver pour les carte via les driver pour l'usb 2 est EHCI et pour 1,1 c'est UHCI

enlève ton module ohci_hcd .Sa doit ètre sa le problème.

voici ma config usb

```

[*]   USB device filesystem 

<*> USB Printer support

 <*> EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support 

 < > OHCI HCD support           "ne pas activer se support "                          

 <*> UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support 

<*> USB Mass Storage support

<*> USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support

[*]   HID input layer support

[*]   /dev/hiddev raw HID device support

```

J'ai 2 ordinateur avec des cartes via et mes imprimantes marche très bien en udev

----------

## yesi

salut Gaug,

à l'origine j'avais des modules en usb mais je les ai mis en dur.

et j'ai enlevé le module ohci_hcd que je ne sais pas à quoi ça sert exactement( pas encore cherché son utilisation...), comme tu tu l'as suggéré:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_USB=y
> 
> CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y
> ...

 

mais là toujours rien dans /dev.

je n'ai pas de répertoire usb.

dmesg | grep -i usb

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2
> 
> usbcore: registered new driver usblp
> ...

 

"lsusb" ne donne rien.

(oui, mon imprimante est connectée et allumée)

ça devient désespérant.

je n'ai pas défini de règle (pour l'imprimante) dans udev.

----------

## kwenspc

qu'est ce que j'ai dit : j'ai udev, j'ai l'usb et je n'ai PAS de rep /dev/usb

ce qui ne m'empeche pas de pouvoir utiliser pleinement mes périphériques usb (dd externe, souris, clés uss, smartcards etc...)

si tu veux qu'il y ait un repertoire /dev/usb il va sans aucun doute falloir que tu ailles modifier les fichier de création de node d'udev.

pour le CONFIG_PRINTER, ne serait-ce pas mieux de le mettre à yes? 

essais voir si il n'utilise pas directement le noeud /dev/lp0  (ou lp1 etc...)

----------

## yoyo

@yesi : que donne un "cat /proc/bus/usb/devices" ??

----------

## Gaug

As tu le répertoire  /sys/bus/usb ?

----------

## yesi

salut,

cat /proc/bus/usb/devices *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cat: /proc/bus/usb/devices: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

 

ls /sys/bus/usb/drivers/ *Quote:*   

> hiddev  hub  usb  usbfs  usbhid  usblp  usb-storage

 

/sys/bus/usb/devices/ n'a rien dedans.

to kwenspc:

comment fais-tu pour le configurer ton imprimmante sans le device?

je voudrais bien que tu me montres l'astuce,s'il te plaît.

quant à 

 *Quote:*   

> pour le CONFIG_PRINTER, ne serait-ce pas mieux de le mettre à yes? 

 

je vais essayer...

----------

## kwenspc

ben essais /dev/lp0  (quoique j'en doute)

en même temps je suis plutôt habitué aux imprimantes par port parallèle alors...(oui je sais mon pc le plus récent c'est un 386 SX25...bon je sors)

----------

## yoyo

 *yesi wrote:*   

> salut,
> 
> cat /proc/bus/usb/devices *Quote:*   
> 
> cat: /proc/bus/usb/devices: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type 

 Essaie ça : 

```
mount -t usbfs none /proc/bus/usb
```

 puis retente le cat (après avoir allumé éteinds ton imprimante).

----------

## yesi

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/lp0

 

est crée maintennant après l'activation : *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_PRINTER=m

 

et le test :

```

cat test.txt > /dev/lp0
```

ne renvoie rien d'anormal.

cat /var/log/messages |grep -i parpor *Quote:*   

> Jun 21 11:44:50 igloo parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.
> 
> Jun 21 11:44:50 igloo parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]
> 
> Jun 21 11:44:50 igloo parport0: Printer, EPSON Stylus C62

 

yeah!

 mais là je ne comprends pas très bien tout ce-ci.

j'ai bien une imprimante usb et là elle est connectée en tant que imprimante avec "Modules pour le port parallèle"...

pfff...

je vais voir si ça marche maintenat...

----------

## Gaug

ton proc est bien monté dans ton /etc/fstab

----------

## yesi

 *Quote:*   

> none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

 

----------

## kwenspc

n'hésites pas à mettre en dur dans le noyau le support imprimante CONFIG_PRINTER=y

as tu cette ligne dans ton fstab? si non insères là : (ça rejoint ce que t'as demandé yoyo)

```

usbfs                   /proc/bus/usb   usbfs           defaults                0 0

```

----------

## yesi

to yoyo:

mount -t usbfs none /proc/bus/usb 

ne donne aucun résultat

----------

## yoyo

 *yesi wrote:*   

> to yoyo:
> 
> mount -t usbfs none /proc/bus/usb 
> 
> ne donne aucun résultat

 C'est à dire ?? Le "cat /proc/bus/usb/devices" ne donne toujours rien après ça ??

----------

## Gaug

As tu coché sa dans ton kernel:

```

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

```

 vérifie s'il te plait.

----------

## yesi

 *Quote:*   

> Pseudo filesystems
> 
> #
> 
> CONFIG_PROC_FS=y
> ...

 

to yoyo:

rien de rien après cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

même pas "devices"

----------

## kwenspc

un ptit reboot peut-être (avec la ligne en plus dans fstab...voir plus haut)

----------

## yesi

salut,

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> un ptit reboot peut-être (avec la ligne en plus dans fstab...voir plus haut)

 

euh...

j'ai essayé de mettre ta ligne dans la commande et le type de fichier "ubs" est en rouge dans fstab

et après un boot, il dit qu'il ne peut monter usb parce que le type n'est pas reconnu je crois...

et puis le /dev/lp0 a disparu

peut-être que je dois le recharger.

j'avais mis les modules suivants:

```

parport

parport_pc

parport_serial
```

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_PRINTER=m

 

est en module car je ne puis le charger en dur car il dépend de qqch qui était déjà en module...

----------

## yoyo

 *yesi wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   un ptit reboot peut-être (avec la ligne en plus dans fstab...voir plus haut) j'ai essayé de mettre ta ligne dans la commande et le type de fichier "ubs" est en rouge dans fstab
> 
> et après un boot, il dit qu'il ne peut monter usb parce que le type n'est pas reconnu je crois...

 Essaie avec "usbfs"

----------

## yesi

euh mea culpas

c'était bien "ubsfs" et non "ubs" comme j'ai écrit précédemment.... :Smile: 

----------

## Gaug

ubsfs sa n'existe pas c'est plutôt usbfs

----------

## yesi

zut!

encore une fois...

oui usbfs

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Gaug

la on n'a plus d'idée.

fais un petit 

#lspci

juste pour voir si ton matériel fonctionne bien.

----------

## yesi

 *Quote:*   

> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333]
> 
> 0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333 AGP]
> 
> 0000:00:06.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)
> ...

 

moi aussi , je n'ai plus d'idées...

je suis dans la merde si je n'arrive pas à fonctionner une simple imprimante avec une gentoo alors que sur d'autres GNU/linux, ça marchait...

----------

## Gaug

donne moi se que donne un 

#lspci -v

----------

## yesi

 *Quote:*   

> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333]
> 
> 	Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc.: Unknown device 0000
> 
> 	Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 0
> ...

 

----------

## yesi

ls /dev/ *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> adsp      floppy   input   nvidia0    ram4        tty    tty24  tty40  tty57  ttyS7    vcsa2
> 
> adsp1     full     kmem    nvidiactl  ram5        tty0   tty25  tty41  tty58  urandom  vcsa3
> ...

 

rien de rien...

----------

## Gaug

refais un autre kernel et enleve le driver uhci et remet le driver ohci "pas en module mais en dure" et redémarre sur ce kernel pour voir et refait un lspci -v pourvoir si on voit tes controleurs usb.

----------

## yesi

en ayant mis en dur les modules relatifs à l'imprimante en port parallèle, j'ai un "lp0" dans /dev

et un test 

```
cat test.txt > /dev/lp0
```

 imprime bien.

il ne me reste plus que de suivre les autres instructions de l'installation.

mais un 

```
foomatic-configure -s cups -p Epson-Stylus_C62 -c file:/dev/lp0 -n queue Epson -d gimp-print
```

me renvoie  *Quote:*   

> Use of uninitialized value in numeric gt (>) at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/Foomatic/DB.pm line 1895.
> 
> Use of uninitialized value in numeric gt (>) at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/Foomatic/DB.pm line 1895.
> 
> Use of uninitialized value in numeric gt (>) at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/Foomatic/DB.pm line 1895.
> ...

 

cf https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2542671.html#2542671

donc finalement l'installation n'est pas complète de l'imprimante...

mais le probleme de l'inexistence de "/dev/usb" pose probleme.

imaginez si un cléf usb ou autre chose en usb,etc je serais un peu dans la merde...

Gaug, je n'ai pas encore essyaé un autre kernel...

----------

## Gaug

je me suis mal exprimer je voulais dire de recompiler un kernel en changeant les options usb.

tu le copie sur un autre nom dans ton boot tu modifie ton grub ou ton lilo pour booter sur ton kernel

actuel et sur le nouveau .Comme sa tu peux expirimenter en ayant toujours un kernel qui est fonctionnel.

----------

## yesi

salut!

ce petit probleme de l'existence du usb dans /dev est dû à la non activation de usb dans le bios...

l'imprimant marche mieux avec /dev/usb/lp0... :Smile: 

merci les gens.

----------

